# Emaar Palestine to be set up



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, good news for the palestinians, enjoy:











Emaar Properties, the leading real estate developer in the Middle East, has decided to establish a new company in Palestine.. 

An official said Emaar Palestine was being set up under the directives of Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid Al Maktoum, Crown Prince of Dubai and UAE Defence Minister.

This follows discussions held in Ramallah between Palestinian Authority President Mahmoud Abbas and Prime Minister Ahmed Qorei with Emaar chairman Mohamed Ali Alabbar. 

The meeting was attended by a range of businessmen and officials invited by the Authority to discuss plans to build infrastructure as well as mixed use residential and commercial developments in Palestine.

Prime Minister Ahmed Qorei said that meetings held with Alabbar were under the directions of the UAE Government who are keen to invest in development projects to provide a boost to the economy of the Palestinian Authority and help the Palestinian people overcome their difficulties. 

In addition, the new company has already identified areas for development and will work alongside the UAE Red Crescent Society to build hospitals and primary health care centres as well as educational institutions.

"Emaar Palestine's priority is to plan and construct well designed communities with all amenities, providing quality modern homes with comprehensive community services, while using local materials and expertise," said Alabbar.

"Shaikh Mohammed bin Rashid is clear that Dubai and the UAE should lead the way in providing support to the people of Palestine," Alabbar said.

"As a collective force, Arab companies and the people have to show that it is possible to move ahead on the economic and infrastructure front despite the long standing Palestine - Israeli conflict."

Emaar Properties is a Public Joint Stock Company listed on the Dubai Financial Market with an asset base of $7.7 billion including the land bank. The company has witnessed tremendous growth since its inception in 1997 and boasts a rapidly growing tenant base. 

Currently, it has several major real estate projects under various stages of development in Dubai including Dubai Marina, Arabian Ranches, Emirates Hills, The Views, The Meadows, The Springs, The Lakes, Hattan Homes, The Greens, Emaar Towers and The Residences at Burj Dubai.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I dont have time to read the article at the moments , but great news indeed , i will be back later


----------



## SkyFan (Feb 5, 2005)

I don't really get it here, is there a potential real estate market in Palestine? Or Emaar is just supporting the Palestinians?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

SkyFan said:


> I don't really get it here, is there a potential real estate market in Palestine? Or Emaar is just supporting the Palestinians?


i guess both?


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

SkyFan said:


> I don't really get it here, is there a potential real estate market in Palestine? Or Emaar is just supporting the Palestinians?


Some times ago a Israeli forumer started a thread about different Arab companies contacting indirectly the Israeli authorities about the Gaza settlements that are to be evacuated this summer. 

Don't forget that those settlements covers huge aerea and in prime location, so they are precious.


----------



## Emir of Ketir (Jan 27, 2005)

I believe this cooperation has a strong political character. Annother motivation is build awareness of EMAAR's portfolio among the strong Palestinian exile population living in Western countries, who have accumulated billions of dollars.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

I suppose now since supposedly there is a ceasefire that's goin on, this is a good chance, plus EMAAR could build it's portfolio through this, plus helping the palestinians who are deprived from the basic living amenities.


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Altind_Carnut said:


> Some times ago a Israeli forumer started a thread about different Arab companies contacting indirectly the Israeli authorities about the Gaza settlements that are to be evacuated this summer.
> 
> Don't forget that those settlements covers huge aerea and in prime location, so they are precious.


You are right 

http://www.tradearabia.com/tanews/Newsdetails.asp?Article=82663&Sn=REAL

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A21A4B0B-87EB-4BDE-904F-58F86BCDBA31.htm


http://www.tradearabia.com/tanews/Newsdetails.asp?Article=82663&Sn=REAL

http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/A21A4B0B-87EB-4BDE-904F-58F86BCDBA31.htm


But Sharon refused and said he will demolish individual houses in the settlements, but Peres said he finally expect the Israeli government to accept the generous offer from the part of  Dubai because they need the money to compensate the settlers that have to leave Gaza. 


lately Israel foreign minister talked lately about 10 new Arab country that are going to have relation with Israel, at the same time their was a number of report about Israel opening a trade office in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

An office exists in doha, not sure if it's still there. Israel wanted ties with Bahrain like a year n a bit or 2 years ago but we rejected, so I don't think those ties will be with us, unless I dunno.


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Bahraini Spirit said:


> An office exists in doha, not sure if it's still there.
> .


Their was also an office in muscat


Bahraini Spirit said:


> Israel wanted ties with Bahrain like a year n a bit or 2 years ago but we rejected, so I don't think those ties will be with us, unless I dunno.



i hope it will not be with any one.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Man, I can only imagine what'll happen in bahrain if that happens, I mean the bahrainis, they love to march and we've had tons especially during the days on the intifadha, was crazy.


----------



## msleiman (Feb 20, 2005)

sheikh Mohamed bin rashid said last year while in beirut, that there will be NO israeli office before a peace agreement


----------



## mafjar (Aug 2, 2004)

Emir of Ketir said:


> I believe this cooperation has a strong political character. Annother motivation is build awareness of EMAAR's portfolio among the strong Palestinian exile population living in Western countries, who have accumulated billions of dollars.



UAE tycoon 'bids for Gaza homes' 

Israel says it might demolish the settlement homes 
A property magnate from the United Arab Emirates has offered to buy all homes evacuated by Jewish settlers in the Gaza Strip. 
Billionaire Mohammad al-Abbar said he would pay $56m for the 21 settlements, earmarked for evacuation this year, Israeli media reported. 

Mr Abbar met Israeli Prime Minister Ariel Sharon in the highest-level contact between the two countries. 

Israel says it might demolish the homes but spare other infrastructure. 

On Sunday, Israel's cabinet is due to vote on a compensation plan for settlers, passed by the Israeli parliament (Knesset) on Wednesday. 

The government says it will begin evacuating the settlements in the autumn under a contentious plan to disengage from Gaza. 

Demolition plan 

Mr Abbar, chairman of Dubai-based Emaar Properties, briefly met Mr Sharon on Thursday, when the two shook hands, Israel's Haaretz newspaper reported. 

It marked the highest-level contacts between the two countries, which do not have diplomatic relations. 

Mr Abbar also discussed his offer to buy the properties with Israeli Vice-Prime Minister Shimon Peres. 

After the meeting, Mr Abbar said it was "premature" to talk about buying the settlements, adding the idea was "just at a starting point". 

Mr Peres said selling the homes was a possibility. 

"Israel wants to preserve in their entirety the [settlement] infrastructure and is looking for a solution for [individual] houses," he said. 

However, a spokesman for Mr Sharon's office said Israel was "standing by its decision to demolish individual houses in the settlements", although it was considering keeping farming and industrial installations intact. 

Israel is planning to pull all its 8,000 settlers from Gaza and the troops that protect them as part of the disengagement plan. 

It will maintain control of Gaza's borders, coastline and airspace.


----------



## AMDXL (Sep 3, 2004)

If EMAAR bought settlements successfully, then it means it is legal for Israel to built settlements in occupied land. And maybe they will built more in West Bank...
For the first time Sharon makes the right decision and demolish settlements!


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

I heard that Mohamed Ali Alabbar was fired from Emaar, because of this!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

pm Sharon is going on oficial visit to Tunisia.
the breakthrough visit will be held on november.
Sharon visit


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

I hope that terrorist pig gets shot in the head by some brave tunesian , ameen.


----------



## SkyFan (Feb 5, 2005)

Dubai_Boy said:


> I hope that terrorist pig gets shot in the head by some brave tunesian , ameen.


LOL
Watch it my friend. The Israeli forum is just next door  .


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

So ?! Are they gonna send tanks here? we'll scare them with rocks :hahaha:


----------



## SkyFan (Feb 5, 2005)

Naa, they'll probably call Mr. Bush and he'll put you guys in his terrorists list


----------

